
WyzeCart – Full Price Is for Fools - wyzecart
http://www.wyzecart.com
======
donalhunt
this seems to be spam. at the very least it should link to
[http://wyzecart.com/](http://wyzecart.com/) which has a little bit more
information (but still doesn't provide anything about the company).

The permissions requested by their extension is also worrisome (access to data
on all websites??). :/

~~~
wyzecart
Hey, this is a legit company
([https://www.wyzecart.com](https://www.wyzecart.com)) that provides
guaranteed cashback to its users - it has quite a few hundred users too. It
also gives you a coupon that actually works. And the extension is just like
any other extension - it asks for permission to be able to find the best
coupon/give cash-back.

